# Suns Rotation



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

PG S.Marbury(40) - L.Barbosa(4) - Joe Johnson(6)
SG A.Hardaway(22) - J.Johnson(16) - C.Jacobsen(10)
SF S.Marion(38) - J.Johnson(8) - C.Jacobsen(2)
PF A.Stoudemire(34) - B.Outlaw(14)
C J.Tskalidis (16) - J.Voshkuhl(14) - S.Williams(10) -Z.Cabarkapa(8)

What do you think the rotation will be?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Joe Johnson will hurt the team once again(Thinks he is Penny, taking ill advised jumpers and screens).
Mabury tries to play share ball but will not in the mid season (needs the ball to be effective)
Marion should be the year be traded, cant pay 10 mill a year to player doesnt do **** in playoffs!
Penny will once again do his 10/4/4 thing but give tangible and winning games without getting much credit.
Amare to me will not get much better. I still cant tell yet but to me his career path maybe NON injury prone Marcus Camby!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think it'll change throughout the year, but here's my guess for what'll be early season:

PG: Marbury (40), Johnson (4), Hardaway (4)
SG: Hardaway (24), Johnson (24)
SF: Marion (39), Cabarkapa (9)
PF: Stoudemire (34), Outlaw (8), Cabarkapa (6)
C: Tsakalidis (16), Voskuhl (16), Outlaw(8), Williams (8)

I don't think Barbosa, Jacobsen, or Gugliotta will get consistent minutes, so I didn't list them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

John is obviously not a Suns fan, he is only a Penny fan. give it up man, Penny sucks. Joe Johnson was awesome in Summer League, he is starting to get it. 

I like the Suns and they are underrated. Don't be surprised if they make it to the WCF's. They have the kind of talent and depth that could cause a lot of problems, especially if Big Jake is playing as well as they say.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm with you, almost. I think they have just as much a chance to get out of the first round as anyone, but I am not sure if they could keep it up into round two. They'll have two young guys they are depending on (Amare and JJ), and they may not be able to overcome two of the western powers at this point. Despite that, it wouldn't totally shock me if they did make it that far. I don't think they will, but it wouldn't surprise me like the finals going seven games or anything.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm with you, almost. I think they have just as much a chance to get out of the first round as anyone, but I am not sure if they could keep it up into round two. They'll have two young guys they are depending on (Amare and JJ), and they may not be able to overcome two of the western powers at this point. Despite that, it wouldn't totally shock me if they did make it that far. I don't think they will, but it wouldn't surprise me like the finals going seven games or anything.


A healthy Marbury with a capable back-up Barbosa and an improving Stoudemire, means that Phoenix gets better just by getting a year older. They should have the best chemistry in the West, they made no major shake-ups to their team, yet their team still improves over last year, because of a fantastic draft and the maturation of their young players.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

PG: Marbury (38) Penny (5) Barbosa (5)
SG: Penny (23) Johnson (18) Jacobsen (7)
SF: Marion (38) Johnson (5) Cabarka (5)
PF: Amare (34) Outlaw (8) Cabarka (6)
C: Voskhul (18) Jake (12) Outlaw (10) Williams (8)


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Starting lineup

PG Stephon Marbury (40 mpg)
SG Anfernee Hardaway (28 mpg)
SF Shawn Marion (40 mpg)
PF Amare Stoudemire (32 mpg)
C Scott Williams (20 mpg)

Key reserves: Joe Johnson (24 mpg), Jake Voskuhl (20 mpg), Bo Outlaw (16 mpg), Casey Jacobsen (12 mpg), Jake Tsakilidis (8 mpg)

End of the bench (no PT): Zarko Cabarkapa, Leandro Barbosa

Stashed on the IR: Tom Gugliotta

Penny moves over to PG whenever Marbury is resting; Johnson takes the vast majority of the backup SG minutes; Jacobsen splits time at SG and SF; another season of undersized center-by-committee. Hard to imagine the super-raw Cabarkapa or Barbosa getting any PT time at all besides fourth quarter garbage minutes in blowouts. Googs is worthless.

Phoenix would also like to dump a fair amount of 2003-04 payroll in order to get below the luxury tax threshold, so we could see them package either Cabarkapa, Barbosa, or a future first round pick with Googs' expiring contract and ship this package off to a team with a ton of cap space, either Denver, Miami, or Utah. This move saves Phoenix a ton of money in 2003-04, and they aren't even giving up a member of their rotation. They may get a relatively small salary back, somebody worthless like John Amaechi, DeShawn Stevenson, or Ryan Bowen.


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

This past reply by robyg was pretty amusing. Zarko is namned a early contender for Rookie of the year. Barbosa had a solid summer league aswell. They will definetly be getting playing time. Especially since Phoenix PG and SF backup are weak with only SG:s being able to back up on those positions last year.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

PG: Marbury (42), Barbosa or vet pickup (6)
SG: Penny (20), Johnson (24), Jacobson (4)
SF: Matrix (42), Zarko (6)
PF: STAT (36), Outlaw (10), Zarko (2)
C: Big Jake (24), Voskuhl (16), Williams (8)

I think that Big Jake will be healthy and have a 2001ish season this year, and not bad robyg but I don't think there's any way Scott gets 20 mins unless one of the Jake's goes down.. hopefully that won't happen because we're gonna need Big Jake this year..


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

On second thought...

Starting lineup

PG Stephon Marbury (40 mpg)
SG Anfernee Hardaway (28 mpg)
SF Shawn Marion (40 mpg)
PF Amare Stoudemire (32 mpg)
C Jake Tsakilidis (20 mpg)

Key reserves: Joe Johnson (24 mpg), Jake Voskuhl (16 mpg), Bo Outlaw (16 mpg), Casey Jacobsen (16 mpg), Scott Williams (8 mpg)

End of the bench (no PT): Zarko Cabarkapa, Leandro Barbosa

Stashed on the IR: Tom Gugliotta

Those of you who think Cabarkapa and Barbosa will contribute right away: Ever heard of hype? Especially rookie hype? I wouldn't expect this team's minutes distribution to change much at all from last season, although both Cabarkapa and Barbosa figure into the team's longterm plans, obviously.


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

1)

You should consider that Zarko wasnt an early entry guy, he is 22years old(not 18/19/20 like the most europeanplayers who were drafted the last years), he has been playing pro basketball since 1997 and has been playing big starting minutes for a euoleague team the past two years.

Maybe he wont be in the rotation by the start of the season but he will find a place in the rotation behind Marion and Amare for something like 8-12min by the end of the season. 

2)

I believe in Big Jake, he will be healthy all season and play about 28min/g having his best season so far.

3)

If the big5 Westteams hadnt improved like they did, the suns might have gotten in theWCF´s but now i doubt they will survive the 1st round. We have to wait two more years before the suns are real contenders for the title.

4)

sorry for any spelling mistakes


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Zarko's going to be great.

THe Suns are my favourite team in the Pacific Division right now.

Go Suns!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I highly doubt Marbury will be playing 40 minutes a night. I expect him to be playing 36-38 minutes, until the last month of the season when his minutes most likely go up.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He averages 38 for his career and played 40 on the dot last year, so it's not hard to imagine him doing it again. However, he may take it a bit easy because of his surgery and cut back a few MPG.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He had surgery last offseason as well.

He'll play as much as possible.


----------

